# custom shelf into rustic log



## jonesac (Dec 13, 2015)

I am in need for ideas... I have a special piece of wood that I have carved out into a hollow frame. I want to make a kid bookshelf for my firstborn child. My first instinct was to dado the shelves in with a router and jig, but my router will not fit. I am not sure if I can chisel a straight edges. Does anyone have any suggestions as to how I could fit shelfs in such a way that would look professional?


----------



## michaelpugh (Dec 31, 2013)

I wish I had a good answer for you. It's a very cool idea and will look awesome when done. Hopefully someone will come along with a great idea. I'll think about it...


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

Try a smaller router? Either that or go very slow and steady with a chisel


----------



## tomo629 (Dec 9, 2015)

Wow this is going to be awesome. I might have to try this for my son (he's 2 months old and I made his nursery look like a cabin). Maybe you could square up an area inside the log and pocket hole the shelves in with long screws. Or put a plywood back on it and attach the shelves to it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Obviously the first thing is to get straight/level lines drawn on the outside in the location where you want the shelves. You should be able top do this with a level.

You will need this marked front and back.

Then I would find/buy a two man saw. You and one other can then very carefully cut the top and bottom locations of each shelf.

You can then make more cuts inside the first or just chisel from there.

George


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

This is a one of a kind type project. 
I don't think I would try to cut dados for the shelving. 
You don't state the dimensions, but I'm guessing the shelves will be short. And, maybe only two shelves. 
The bottom shelf will be slightly longer than the top shelf. 
I would pre-drill the shelf ends from the underside (use a Kregs jig if available) and screw into the frame with 3 flushed screws on each shelf end. This will be sufficient for the amount of weight you can put on these shelves.


----------



## Brian T. (Dec 19, 2012)

Will this be hung on a wall? What does it weigh now? How deep is it front-to-back? This won't be any simple picture hook pounded into the wall.

If so:
Lay the shell on its back and use a set square to find the lines for the shelves. How tall are the books likely to be? Instead, I suspect that this will be near the baby changing table for quite some time, loaded with all those baby changing supplies!

I like the idea of using a hand saw to set the edges for the shelf cuts, the cores can be tapped out with chisels and, of course, that won't show in the result.

BTW, if your partner is already preggers, congratulations and best wishes to the both of you.


----------



## jonesac (Dec 13, 2015)

I appreciate everyones ideas, I think I will try the hand-saw method this weekend. If all goes well, I will add a pic in few weeks of the finished product. Wife could go into labor at anytime, so workshop cant be first priority right now. First time using this webpage, I really liked how quick advice was offered!!


----------



## Brian T. (Dec 19, 2012)

Hey, jones. Focus on family. I think that we all can sit back with beer & popcorn and wait for you for just as long as it takes. I do wish you well.
My D1 slept in a drawer from a chest until I got caught up with the builds! Things happened a little faster than we expected.


----------



## jonesac (Dec 13, 2015)

Hey guys, it has been a long time since I was getting ideas for the bookcase, forgot to show off the results. Ended up using an oscillating tool for the lines, then chiseling out between them to make the shelf groove.


----------



## smerk (Mar 26, 2016)

Wow! Very nice! IMO you got the professional look you were going for! Congrats on the baby!


----------



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

Great Job


----------



## Brian T. (Dec 19, 2012)

I like that.


----------



## Jig_saw (May 17, 2015)

Great!:thumbsup:


----------



## MatthewEOD (Dec 6, 2013)

Looks awesome. Nice work.


----------

